
Venetian Cryptography - mr_tyzic
https://vcrypto.tonyo.info/venetian_crypto/website/index.php
======
jaclaz
If I may, Leon Bat _t_ ista Alberti (with two t's, you have a typo in page
[https://vcrypto.tonyo.info/venetian_crypto/website/index.php...](https://vcrypto.tonyo.info/venetian_crypto/website/index.php/palgorithms)
):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leon_Battista_Alberti](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leon_Battista_Alberti)

belongs to (early) Renaissance and definitely not to Middle Ages (unless you
specify "very, very late" middle ages).

He was born in Genoa, lived and worked for long years in Florence and Rome
(where he died) and in a number of other cities but has NO connection whatever
with Venice.

Johannes Trithemius was German and had very little connections with Italy, and
not particulalry with Venice.

Giovan Bat _t_ ista Bel _l_ aso (also two t's and two l's in the surname)
actually published his "La Cifra" book in Venice, although he was from
Brescia, there are no evidence of particular connectins with Venice and his
other works were published in other cities.

Blaise de Vigenère was obviously French, and while he traveled to Italy, he
only lived in Rome, again there is no particular connection with Venice.

~~~
zeveb
I imagine the site is using the SCA's definition of the Middle Ages, given the
reference to SCA kingdoms in the polyalphabetic cyphers page.

------
ptrincr
From around the same period and close by in Northern Italy is the Voynich
manuscript. Written in an unknown writing system which has yet to be
deciphered.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voynich_manuscript](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voynich_manuscript)

